# Milan a Redbird: ci siamo. Quote a Elliott. P. Singer a Reggio.



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.

*Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


BOOOOMMM

Vediamo se stavolta è vero.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Per investire nel calcio basta poco, erano quelli di Redbird no? Mamma mia...


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Ah beh, quindi non solo vende e ci fa plusvalenza, poi gli piazza pure il finanziamento sopra. Hai capito.
Vabbè sinceramente preferisco sempre gli americani agli arabi, anche se non capisco se questi hanno i soldi visto che questo fondo mi sembra piccolino, non vorrei si passasse dalla padella alla brace.
Certo Elliot il Milan se lo è trovato, non è che lo ha cercato come investimento, mentre questi invece lo vogliono acquistare di proposito.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



Jerry Calà. Mammamiaaaaaaa


----------



## bmb (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.



OVVIAMENTE, lo strozzino non vende a chi da più garanzie, ma a chi da più soldi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.




Tranquilli, arriverà la frenata etc.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


non vedo l'ora arrivi lo slittino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Dalla padella alla brace. Praticamente due fondi che restano per lucrare sul progetto stadio. Veramente una roba indegna, il Milan non merita proprietà del genere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Bho, ma questi i soldi dove li prendono per gestire una ferrari come il Milan?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Vuoi vedere che questa volta, ove tutti sperano di evitare questi pezzenti, lo slittino non arriva?

Aspettatevi un mercato di autofinanziamento, altro che "Eddiot ha speso 70 mln" e grazie alla minghia 30 mln presi dalla Champions gli altri raccattati tra cessioni e sponsor. De facto di loro non hanno messo nulla.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Non solo verremo comprati da un un fondo povero ma a quanto leggo Elliott resterà pure con una quota. Quindi:
fondo povero + Elliott = attivi di bilancio ogni anno e limite a 4 milioni di euro per gli stipendi = vinceremo la champions nel 2130, se il calcio esisterà ancora.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Prossimi mercati del Milan:


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

ho come la sensazione che stiamo per prendere un grosso uccello rosso nel c.....


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho, ma questi i soldi dove li prendono per gestire una ferrari come il Milan?


La gestiranno come una cinquecento, tranquillo. Benzina il necessario per farla camminare e acceleratore a filo di gas.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. *Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.*




L’importante è che arrivi una proprietà che vuole vittorie non solo soldi.


----------



## Controcorrente (20 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> OVVIAMENTE, lo strozzino non vende a chi da più garanzie, ma a chi da più soldi.


Ovviamente se restano in minoranza e in più gli finanziano 600mln… le due cose corrispondono..


----------



## Davidoff (20 Maggio 2022)

Ennesimo proprietario che non metterà un euro, anzi, speriamo non ci carichino di debiti. Mai una volta che ci capiti qualcuno di decente.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.


Non li conosco, così come non ne conosco le intenzioni, ma aspettarsi che facciano il mercato di Elliott per certi discorso che pare abbiano fatto, dopo aver speso coso tanto, mi pare parecchio strano. Cioè parliamo di cifre rare nel mondo del calcio, che senso avrebbe? Se fanno come Elliott col budget raddoppiato non credo si caschi male. Non è che il Bayern come progetto di base faccia cose diverse. Sta tutto nei soldi che investi.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

*Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Che tristezza infinita. Il contrappasso per aver goduto nell'era Berlusconi non finisce più


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non solo verremo comprati da un un fondo povero ma a quanto leggo Elliott resterà pure con una quota. Quindi:
> fondo povero + Elliott = attivi di bilancio ogni anno e limite a 4 milioni di euro per gli stipendi = vinceremo la champions nel 2130, se il calcio esisterà ancora.


Talmente poveri da spendere la cifra più alta di sempre per una squadra di calcio. Poi non li conosco e non dico nulla, però sto ragionamento non ha proprio senso.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


grande Paul..cosi scoprirà finalmente che sport facciamo..già me lo immagino domenica "eh? ah ma è una squadra di soccer il milan?? io credevo basket..."


----------



## Prealpi (20 Maggio 2022)

Però credo che bisogna avere un approccio più razionale, questi investono una cifra enorme, per avere profitto devono investire, se vivacchiano non rientrano più dell'investimento


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Però credo bisogna avere un approccio più razionale, questi investono una cifra enorme, per avere profitto devono investire, se vivacchiano non rientrano più dell'investimento


a me sembra che da quell'estate in cui Galliani andava in giro con il Jet di quel tizio del fondo Doyen con i presunti soldi di Mister Bee non c'è mai stato piu nulla di razionale a livello di proprietà per noi....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Ora vedrete che gli Arabi andranno a comprare l'Inter e spenderanno vagonate di milioni.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> grande Paul..cosi scoprirà finalmente che sport facciamo..già me lo immagino domenica "eh? ah ma è una squadra di soccer il milan?? io credevo basket..."


Non per dire, ma hai visto come ha esultato ai goal contro l’Atalanta? Degno di Galliani dei tempi migliori!


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*



Ci manca pure Jerry Calà a Reggio


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Però credo che bisogna avere un approccio più razionale, questi investono una cifra enorme, per avere profitto devono investire, se vivacchiano non rientrano più dell'investimento


No, è più facile credere che investono 1.3 miliardi per tenere il limite dei 4 milioni massimi di ingaggio e spendano le stesse cifre di Elliott sul mercato.
Ovviamente hanno speso questa cifra solo per lo stadio. Mica poteva farlo direttamente Elliott se fosse stato così redditizio da essere disposti a spendere più di un miliardo solo per la squadra.
Se continuassero la linea di Elliott con il doppio del budget, non ci vedrei nulla di diverso da quello che fa il Bayern, ad esempio, che tra le top d'Europa è l'esempio in grande di quello che stiamo già facendo noi in piccolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco su che basi InvestCorp dovrebbe essere meglio di RedBird. Sono due fondi, il primo (arabo) con ZERO esperienza manageriale del mondo dello sport, il secondo più piccolo (ma non vuol dire assolutamente nulla quanti asset gestisci) con esperienza e soprattutto competenza nel mondo del calcio. Sono i proprietari del Tolosa appena promosso in Ligue1 (e azionisti del liverpool, 20%). Qualcuno ha presente che il Tolosa è stata una delle migliore fucine di talenti d'Europa? Ovvio, non aspettiamoci gli Halland, ma alte competenza per proseguire con la nostra linea sì (sperando in qualche denaro in più).


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Però credo che bisogna avere un approccio più razionale, questi investono una cifra enorme, per avere profitto devono investire, se vivacchiano non rientrano più dell'investimento



Quoto. 
Capisco lo scetticismo verso questi acquirenti ma non processiamoli prima che abbiano ucciso qualcuno.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> No, è più facile credere che investono 1.3 miliardi per tenere il limite dei 4 milioni massimi di ingaggio e spendano le stesse cifre di Elliott sul mercato.
> Ovviamente hanno speso questa cifra solo per lo stadio. Mica poteva farlo direttamente Elliott se fosse stato così redditizio da essere disposti a spendere più di un miliardo solo per la squadra.
> Se continuassero la linea di Elliott con il doppio del budget, non ci vedrei nulla di diverso da quello che fa il Bayern, ad esempio, che tra le top d'Europa è l'esempio in grande di quello che stiamo già facendo noi in piccolo.


Lo hanno detto loro (non io) che nel calcio basta investire poco per avere un buon ritorno sull'investimento. Dichiarazioni che generano entusiamo no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Voglio aspettare per vedere cosa accadrà ma non si può negare un senso di amarezza e anche un inizio di prurito all'antro anale.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*





Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non per dire, ma hai visto come ha esultato ai goal contro l’Atalanta? Degno di Galliani dei tempi migliori!


Quello credo fosse il figlio, ma tant'è


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Come la vedo brutta... spero sia una fake news come tante in giro in questi tempi...
Gli americani hanno diversa cultura sportiva rispetto agli europei, per loro il concetto di vittoria è secondario. Eppoi questi vengono solo per speculazioni edilizie legate allo stadio, lo si è ben capito.

Poi dov'è ora l'affermazione di Singer che voleva un Milan scevro di debiti? I 500 milioni che presta lui cosa sarebbero noccioline?

Oltre al fatto che redbird è un fondo "microscopico" di meno di 4 miliardi di assets, questi potrebbero anche smantellare la dirigenza mettendo loro uomini di fiducia...

Ripeto, spero che Festa abbia avuto la soffiata sbagliata, spero che già sia tutto definito con Investcorp.
Poi mi chiedo, come fa redbird a fare offerte e rilanci a scatola chiusa senza aver fatto una due diligence???
Chi c'è dietro?


----------



## Mauricio (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Quello credo fosse il figlio, ma tant'è


Pardon, ma il senso non cambia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Come la vedo brutta... spero sia una fake news come tante in giro in questi tempi...
> Gli americani hanno diversa cultura sportiva rispetto agli europei, per loro il concetto di vittoria è secondario. Eppoi questi vengono solo per speculazioni edilizie legate allo stadio, lo si è ben capito.
> 
> Poi dov'è ora l'affermazione di Singer che voleva un Milan scevro di debiti? I 500 milioni che presta lui cosa sarebbero noccioline?
> ...


Puzza di porcata lontano un miglio. C'è qualcosa sotto sennò non mi spiego come Redbird possa offrire più di Investcorp...certo è che perderemo l'ennesimo treno!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Maggio 2022)

temo che il treno per ritornare grandi sia definitivamente andato


----------



## Garrincha (20 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> OVVIAMENTE, lo strozzino non vende a chi da più garanzie, ma a chi da più soldi.


Che garanzie da Investcorp? Di creare debito pesante su una società appena risanata? Di tornare a vendere giocatori e acquistare p0 per pagare le rate? Con gli arabi la situazione sarebbe quella dell'Inter attuale o del Milan appena subentrato Elliott, dieci passi indietro


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Le questioni societarie non mi hanno mai appassionato ma, dai commenti, mi sembra di capire che stiamo per finire in mano ad altri speculatori.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Puzza di porcata lontano un miglio. C'è qualcosa sotto sennò non mi spiego come Redbird possa offrire più di Investcorp...certo è che perderemo l'ennesimo treno!


Perché se le notizie sono fondate Investcorp ha fatto il sondaggio senza avere gli investitori dietro e già un fondo che prima non solo annusa l'affare ma ci si butta dentro prima di chiedere chi c'è con lui tutte queste garanzie di serietà e solidità non me le da


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto loro (non io) che nel calcio basta investire poco per avere un buon ritorno sull'investimento. Dichiarazioni che generano entusiamo no?


Sì, pare sia così. Però è tutto relativo se poi vai a prelevare una società a poi di 1 miliardo. Anzi direi a quasi 2 tra un po'.
Io sinceramente non sono né triste ne contento per ora, aspetto il responso.
Nel calcio comunque non esistono solo quelli che spendono a caso con gli sceicchi (City e PSG) o indebitate con le banche (Real e simili), ma anche progetti più lucidi come Liverpool (che a proposito è arrivato qui partendo da un progetto simile al nostro quando lanciarono Sterling e presero diversi giocatori sí bravi ma sottovalutati per il loro reale potenziale come Mane Firmino e Salah) e Bayern.
Pensiamo a domenica, poi vedremo e speriamo in bene. Inutile essere tanto pessimisti ora, potrai esserlo in sede di mercato se ti va


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le questionI societarie non mi hanno mai appassionato ma, dai commenti, mi sembra di capire che stiamo per finire in mano ad altri speculatori.


Peraltro americani. Ti risulta che le proprietà americane abbiano investito molto nelle squadre italiane?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché se le notizie sono fondate Investcorp ha fatto il sondaggio senza avere gli investitori dietro e già un fondo che prima non solo annusa l'affare ma ci si butta dentro prima di chiedere chi c'è con lui tutte queste garanzie di serietà e solidità non me le da


Sembrano i classici discorsi di chi cerca di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Stiamo a vedere dai, ma le sensazioni non sono ottime da parte mia


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Pure questi vogliono caricarci di debiti.  

Male. 

Comunque fosse vero che il finanziamento lo fornisce Elliot allora si capisce subito perché preferiscono l'uccello rosso. 

Monetizzano il grosso dell'investimento, si pappano gli interessi sul finanziamento a Red Bird e si tengono pure una quota di minoranza da rivedere in futuro a prezzi ancora maggiori. Sicuramente poi si terranno uomini nel Cda per tenero tutto sotto controllo. Praticamente per loro è l'El Dorado. Mamma mia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Peraltro americani. Ti risulta che le proprietà americane abbiano investito molto nelle squadre italiane?



Investono il minimo indispensabile per avere un guadagno. Niente di più.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì, pare sia così. Però è tutto relativo se poi vai a prelevare una società a poi di 1 miliardo. Anzi direi a quasi 2 tra un po'.
> Io sinceramente non sono né triste ne contento per ora, aspetto il responso.
> Nel calcio comunque non esistono solo quelli che spendono a caso con gli sceicchi (City e PSG) o indebitate con le banche (Real e simili), ma anche progetti più lucidi come Liverpool (che a proposito è arrivato qui partendo da un progetto simile al nostro quando lanciarono Sterling e presero diversi giocatori sí bravi ma sottovalutati per il loro reale potenziale come Mane Firmino e Salah) e Bayern.
> Pensiamo a domenica, poi vedremo e speriamo in bene. Inutile essere tanto pessimisti ora, potrai esserlo in sede di mercato se ti va


Vorrei essere ottimista come te ma non ci riesco. Le proprietà americane in Italia si sono comportate sempre da straccione, almeno finora


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


La società è solida e quindi chi verrà dovrà solo sfruttare il lavoro ottimo di Elliott (finanziarmente parlando nulla da dire). I ricavi crescono e di conseguenza la forza del team, a tutti i livelli. Speriamo bene e non fasciamoci la testa.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ah beh, quindi non solo vende e ci fa plusvalenza, poi gli piazza pure il finanziamento sopra. Hai capito.
> Vabbè sinceramente preferisco sempre gli americani agli arabi, anche se non capisco se questi hanno i soldi visto che questo fondo mi sembra piccolino, non vorrei si passasse dalla padella alla brace.
> Certo Elliot il Milan se lo è trovato, non è che lo ha cercato come investimento, mentre questi invece lo vogliono acquistare di proposito.


Eh ma, come per Berlusconi all'epoca,la priorità di Singer è quella di lasciare il Milan in buone mani.Rido se questi di Red Bird mettono a garanzia del finanziamento con Elliott il Milan stesso. I pezzenti erano quelli di Investcorp, sisi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vorrei essere ottimista come te ma non ci riesco. Le proprietà americane in Italia si sono comportate sempre da straccione, almeno finora


Un conto però è fatturare i 100 mln della Viola, un altro gli oltre 300 del Milan, con un margine di crescita enorme.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Peraltro americani. Ti risulta che le proprietà americane abbiano investito molto nelle squadre italiane?


Beh la Roma ha speso tanto.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sembrano i classici discorsi di chi cerca di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Stiamo a vedere dai, ma le sensazioni non sono ottime da parte mia


Potrei dirti la stessa cosa a parti invertite.
Noi non sappiamo nulla, quindi credo che la cosa più lucida sarebbe pensare a domenica e poi attendere e vedere le loro reali intenzioni.
Capisco sia più "comodo" da molti punti di vista essere pessimisti. Ma chi vivrà vedrà. Potrei esserlo anch'io, ma perché esserlo prima del dovuto? Cambierebbe qualcosa? Elliott venderebbe ad Investcorp?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*



Mi viene da piangere.


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto loro (non io) che *nel calcio basta investire poco* per avere un buon ritorno sull'investimento. Dichiarazioni che generano entusiamo no?


Premesso che ho anche io tantissimi dubbi su Redbird, anche perchè ad oggi la loro esperienza nello sport si limita di fatto al Tolosa visto che per il resto parliamo di fantacricket e la fake NFL, però le dichiarazioni di Cardinale non sono proprio queste. Lui ha detto testualmente "“_Prima di fare gli investimenti che abbiamo fatto nel calcio europeo ovviamente abbiamo fatto ricerche e studi davvero approfonditi su squadre e sul mercato, per cercare di capire meglio. *Ci siamo convinti che non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere,* si può *essere intelligenti. *Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra. E questo è fondamentalmente Moneyball. E io ci credo_".

Ciò detto, come giustamente sottolineato da @Andrea Red&Black, Investcorp è un fondo d'investimento, non sono "gli sceicchi", come qualcuno si è ostinato a scrivere per settimane, ed hanno avuto un mese in esclusiva per chiudere. Perchè non lo hanno fatto? Quando sarà ufficializzato Redbird, avranno eventualmente la possibilità di denunciare pubblicamente che si è trattato di una messa in scena se lo voci che sono circolate su Financial Times, Bloomberg e Reuters (non Gazzetta e Corriere dello Sport) sono false.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Però credo che bisogna avere un approccio più razionale, questi investono una cifra enorme, per avere profitto devono investire, se vivacchiano non rientrano più dell'investimento


Non è detto... potresti capitare in mano a qualcuno a cui serve "distrarre" fondi Lucrare su speculazioni edilizie, per il lavaggio di denaro sporco. Molto si è detto de Yogurt Li... la puzza di bruciato era nell'aria. Non dico che redbird possa essere l'acquirente che abbia uno dei sopracitati motivi... però mi domando come possa un fondo di 3,5 o poco più miliardi di assets dichiarati (basta googlare) acquistare un tem calcistico per 1,3 miliardi e poi valorizzarla per rivenderla. Se io guadagno 20.000 euro netti l'anno non penso ad acquistarmi una Ferrari, neppure usata, perchè so benissimo che non potrei mantenerla.
Questi hanno già dichiarato di una gestione parsimoniosa, come se ti dicesse sempre bene trovare i kalulu di turno...

No, per quel che mi riguarda allora preferirei rimanere così come siamo adesso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Potrei dirti la stessa cosa a parti invertite.
> Noi non sappiamo nulla, quindi credo che la cosa più lucida sarebbe pensare a domenica e poi attendere e vedere le loro reali intenzioni.
> Capisco sia più "comodo" da molti punti di vista essere pessimisti. Ma chi vivrà vedrà. Potrei esserlo anch'io, ma perché esserlo prima del dovuto? Cambierebbe qualcosa? Elliott venderebbe ad Investcorp?


No, non puoi dirlo e non è nemmeno comodo...credimi che mi piacerebbe tanto sentirmi diversamente ahahaha. Il problema è che ci sono tanti indizi non incoraggianti. Tutto qua.
In ogni caso, scudetto o no, mi preoccupo perchè ne va del nostro futuro. Se a te non importa in questa fase, tanto meglio per te


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*



Un fondo americano non era sufficiente, facciamone due.Combo devastante. 

Speriamo di goderci almeno un'ultima giornata da vecchio Milan, un canto del cigno.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vorrei essere ottimista come te ma non ci riesco. Le proprietà americane in Italia si sono comportate sempre da straccione, almeno finora


Ma io non sono ottimista. Semplicemente cerco di essere neutrale.
In Italia se escludiamo la Roma, le società americane sono abbastanza nuove. E la stessa Roma l'ha appena cambiata. Vero che Pallotta non ha investito tanto, ma mi pare che già con la nuova la musica sia un po' cambiata. Ovviamente rapportando il tutto alla società Roma che non si qualifica in CL da alcuni anni.
La nuova società spenderà soldi a caso? Probabilmente no. Ma è altrettanto probabile che spenda i giusti soldi e segua la crescita del brand.
Ripeto che anche società come il Liverpool non hanno proprietari che spendono a caso, ma seguono un progetto ben definito che si basa anche sui ricavi.
In conclusione, non bisogna esaltarsi, ma nemmeno essere pessimisti già da ora. Se avrai ragione, ci resterai male tra qualche mese o anno, sempre meglio che stare male già oggi. Che poi domenica abbiamo un gran bell'appuntamento e ci arrivi così? Dai!


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh la Roma ha speso tanto.


La Roma non è in mano ad un fondo ma è stata acquistata da Dan Friedkin uno degli uomini più ricchi degli States...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

Per quanto mi riguarda se non ci sono news dalla stampa americana (essendo RedBird un fondo americano) queste sono tutte fake news.

figurati se le viene a sapere prima Festa nel Times, per dire.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché se le notizie sono fondate Investcorp ha fatto il sondaggio senza avere gli investitori dietro e già un fondo che prima non solo annusa l'affare ma ci si butta dentro prima di chiedere chi c'è con lui tutte queste garanzie di serietà e solidità non me le da


Completare una due diligence mi sembra decisamente più di "fare un sondaggio"


----------



## Controcorrente (20 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non per dire, ma hai visto come ha esultato ai goal contro l’Atalanta? Degno di Galliani dei tempi migliori!


Perché non hanno inquadrato Galliani due file sotto… girava il video dell’esultanza… degna dei tempi d’oro


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Vediamo, magari è la volta buona.

Redbird è un fondo che lavora da tanto nello sport e nel calcio, sanno quello che fanno. Lo stile lo conosciamo, non faranno tweet come hanno già fatto gli arabi, ne proclami. Proseguiranno la linea di Elliott come filosofia di gestione, lavorando dietro le quinte, senza mostrarsi mai o quasi, lasciando ai manager tutta la visibilità.

Aspettiamo le cose concluse per tirare le somme. Di sicuro, ancora una volta, se pagano il Milan 1,3 miliardi con altri 500 milioni variabili da pagare nei prossimi anni, devono per forza fare crescere la società sotto tutti gli aspetti. I fondi acquistano per valorizzare e rivendere, non si scappa, quindi Redbird non puo permettersi di mantenere un Milan come oggi, dovranno per forza trasformarlo in una brand company e questo, ragazzi lo sappiamo bene, passa per le vittorie e la visibilità in Champions League.

Da questo punto di vista che ci comprino gli arabi o gli americani o i marziani il principio di base è lo stesso.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> No, non puoi dirlo e non è nemmeno comodo...credimi che mi piacerebbe tanto sentirmi diversamente ahahaha. Il problema è che ci sono tanti indizi non incoraggianti. Tutto qua.
> In ogni caso, scudetto o no, mi preoccupo perchè ne va del nostro futuro. Se a te non importa in questa fase, tanto meglio per te


Beh scusa, perché non sarebbe comodo? Se sei pessimista già da ora rimani meno deluso se le cose vanno male perché già te lo aspettavi. Inoltre c'è sempre la parte del "Io lo avevo detto". E se va tutto bene godo come un riccio.
Come vedi è comodissimo fare il pessimista, non puoi negarlo.
Per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte: credo che tutti ci pensino al futuro, però permettimi una cosa, domenica ci giochiamo un pezzo della nostra storia e non dovrei godermi questi giorni? Me li godo eccome, anche se sono fatti di ansia e notti insonni, perché è questo il bello. Altrimenti, se preferisci, alla prossima finale di Champions, ancora prima di giocarla, inizia a pensare a cose brutte che succederanno posto finale e non goderti nulla, che ti devo dire


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma io non sono ottimista. Semplicemente cerco di essere neutrale.
> In Italia se escludiamo la Roma, le società americane sono abbastanza nuove. E la stessa Roma l'ha appena cambiata. Vero che Pallotta non ha investito tanto, ma mi pare che già con la nuova la musica sia un po' cambiata. Ovviamente rapportando il tutto alla società Roma che non si qualifica in CL da alcuni anni.
> La nuova società spenderà soldi a caso? Probabilmente no. Ma è altrettanto probabile che spenda i giusti soldi e segua la crescita del brand.
> Ripeto che anche società come il Liverpool non hanno proprietari che spendono a caso, ma seguono un progetto ben definito che si basa anche sui ricavi.
> In conclusione, non bisogna esaltarsi, ma nemmeno essere pessimisti già da ora. Se avrai ragione, ci resterai male tra qualche mese o anno, sempre meglio che stare male già oggi. Che poi domenica abbiamo un gran bell'appuntamento e ci arrivi così? Dai!


Non puoi prendere l'esempio del Liverpool, diverso campionato diverse entrate.
Il Liverpool ha uno stadio di proprietà gioca in Premier e solo gli incassi TV sono 10 volte gli attuali del Milan che non avrebbe uno stadio di proprietà per altri tot anni ancora, e viste le dichiarazioni di redbird sei sicuro che abbiano intenzione di spendere un 600 milioni per un nuovo stadio anche in comproprietà? Magari decidono che è meglio ristrutturare S.Siro con una 50ina di milioni...

Prevedo anni ed anni di faticosissima risalita e vendite dei nostri top-player con cui finanziare le campagne acquisti di soli giovani promesse... alla Pallotta per fare un esempio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Beh scusa, perché non sarebbe comodo? Se sei pessimista già da ora rimani meno deluso se le cose vanno male perché già te lo aspettavi. Inoltre c'è sempre la parte del "Io lo avevo detto". E se va tutto bene godo come un riccio.
> Come vedi è comodissimo fare il pessimista, non puoi negarlo.
> Per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte: credo che tutti ci pensino al futuro, però permettimi una cosa, domenica ci giochiamo un pezzo della nostra storia e non dovrei godermi questi giorni? Me li godo eccome, anche se sono fatti di ansia e notti insonni, perché è questo il bello. Altrimenti, se preferisci, alla prossima finale di Champions, ancora prima di giocarla, inizia a pensare a cose brutte che succederanno posto finale e non goderti nulla, che ti devo dire


Stai dicendo un mucchio di boiate, dall'inizio alla fine....non so chi sia tanto malato da farsi tutti questi discorsi sul "ve l'avevo detto", pessimismo cosmico così poi non ci resti male e minchiate varie. Non è sicuramente il mio caso. IO NON SONO PESSIMISTA, semplicemente le news che si leggono non sono allettanti. Non ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
Questi giorni ce li godiamo tutti, ho un'ansia assurda, ma se permetti quando esce una notizia su una vendita societaria che può cambiarti il futuro ti fermi a ragionarci.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> La Roma non è in mano ad un fondo ma è stata acquistata da Dan Friedkin uno degli uomini più ricchi degli States...


Hai parlato di americani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

*Basta con queste psicoanalisi tra utenti.

Commentate la notizia.*


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non puoi prendere l'esempio del Liverpool, diverso campionato diverse entrate.
> Il Liverpool ha uno stadio di proprietà gioca in Premier e solo gli incassi TV sono 10 volte gli attuali del Milan che non avrebbe uno stadio di proprietà per altri tot anni ancora, e viste le dichiarazioni di redbird sei sicuro che abbiano intenzione di spendere un 600 milioni per un nuovo stadio anche in comproprietà? Magari decidono che è meglio ristrutturare S.Siro con una 50ina di milioni...
> 
> Prevedo anni ed anni di faticosissima risalita e vendite dei nostri top-player con cui finanziare le campagne acquisti di soli giovani promesse... alla Pallotta per fare un esempio.


Scusami eh, ma intanto posso eccome paragonare al Liverpool perché non ho detto che spenderemo uguale, ma che il senso del progetto non mi pare sia molto diverso.
Poi tu addirittura parli di Pallotta. Secondo te spendono 1.3 miliardi con altri 500 milioni possibili per vendere i top e comprare giovani a caso, cioè una cosa peggiore di Elliott. E allora di che parliamo? Ok essere pessimisti, ma irrazionali no eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non puoi prendere l'esempio del Liverpool, diverso campionato diverse entrate.
> Il Liverpool ha uno stadio di proprietà gioca in Premier e solo gli incassi TV sono 10 volte gli attuali del Milan che non avrebbe uno stadio di proprietà per altri tot anni ancora, e viste le dichiarazioni di redbird sei sicuro che abbiano intenzione di spendere un 600 milioni per un nuovo stadio anche in comproprietà? Magari decidono che è meglio ristrutturare S.Siro con una 50ina di milioni...
> 
> *Prevedo anni ed anni di faticosissima risalita e vendite dei nostri top-player con cui finanziare le campagne acquisti di soli giovani promesse...* alla Pallotta per fare un esempio.


E perchè mai scusa? Non lo ha fatto manco Elliott che ci ha gestiti con buchi di oltre 200 milioni di bilancio, perchè lo dovrebbero fare questi?
Stiamo a guardare, non mi voglio sbilanciare, ma non avrebbe senso gestire il Milan in codesto modo dopo averlo pagato 1,3 miliardi (che potrebbero diventare quasi 1,8 da quanto si legge).


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> La Roma non è in mano ad un fondo ma è stata acquistata da Dan Friedkin uno degli uomini più ricchi degli States...


Friedkin non è nemmeno tra i primi 250 più ricchi degli USA,è paragonabile al patrimonio personale di Paul Singer.


----------



## Andre96 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo un mucchio di boiate, dall'inizio alla fine....non so chi sia tanto malato da farsi tutti questi discorsi sul "ve l'avevo detto", pessimismo cosmico così poi non ci resti male e minchiate varie. Non è sicuramente il mio caso. IO NON SONO PESSIMISTA, semplicemente le news che si leggono non sono allettanti. Non ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
> Questi giorni ce li godiamo tutti, ho un'ansia assurda, ma se permetti quando esce una notizia su una vendita societaria che può cambiarti il futuro ti fermi a ragionarci.


Ti quoto solo per una precisazione, l'ultima per evitare di essere monotono e intasare il topic.
Visto che mi pare ci sia una mancanza di rispetto.
Io non ho parlato di te in particolare, ma del fatto che oggettivamente è più facile essere pessimisti che razionali.
Non ci sono reali motivi per esserlo, inutile che ci giriamo intorno. Io aspetto, non cambia nulla se mi metto a piangere o dico che falliremo come fanno altri (non dico per forza te).
Chiudo qua, con la speranza che siano finalmente i proprietari giusti per il nostro Milan.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Sinceramente non conosco gli attori protagonisti del contendere, spero solo che prevalga la linea di una gestione intelligente e con una pianificazione chiara a tutti i livelli, confermare l'area sportiva e dare loro gli strumenti per lavorare in tempi e modi ottimali. 

Se gestita bene questa fase, dando continuità ai risultati sportivi potremmo aumentare in maniera vertiginosa il fatturato e la capacità di spesa del club, ci sono tutti i presupposti per proseguire nella costruzione di una struttura solida che conti sulle proprie forze e non sulla liquidità del cinese/sceicco di turno che magari dalla sera alla mattina scompare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


La competenza è importante, ma se questi arrivano e iniziano a vendere Leao o ritardare il rinnovo dei contratti francamente puoi essere competente quanto vuoi ma al vertice non ci torni. Il Milan ha qualche elemento top come Leao e Theo, ma non può permettersi già cessioni ora che stiamo costruendo qualcosa di importante.
A questo punto se devono entrare altri squattrinati in società, mi auguro di restare con Idiott. Se deve essere una cessione, che sia a una persona seria che ha voglia di investire davvero... Questi di picchio rosso già hanno manifestato le loro intenzioni, un'altra proprietà spilorcia non la voglio. Poi davvero vogliamo confrontare il Milan al Tolosa?! Ma per cortesia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

Il fatto che la vulgata milanista sia così amareggiata e in rivolta per l'arrivo eventuale di RedBird mi rende praticamente certo che sarà un successo 

Si è preferito per partito preso Investcorp per motivi puramente "etnici" ("sono arabi, gli arabi spendono"), trascurando tutte le magagne che sono venute fuori (e il fatto che volessero caricarci di 400+ milioni di debiti per l'operazione oltre a non aver trovato sufficienti investitori perchè NON sono sceicchi, menate su Mubadala a parte che mi ricordano tanto il ruggito di HUAROOONG).
RedBird non va bene perchè "sono americani e quindi non spendono" (sulla base di fatti, ovviamente, zero) e "hanno pochi assets".
Perchè una società che gestisce miliardi SICURAMENTE acquista il milan per poi rendersi conto di non avere soldi per gestirlo.

Che piaccia o meno, finiremo probabilmente nelle mani di un fondo che sarà un upgrade rispetto a Elliott, che non smiliarderà (o preferite la proprietà Juve che si avvia verso il miliardo di debiti con una squadra di vecchi? o le macerie di Suning?), proseguirà una gestione virtuosa ma si spera un po' più generosa, e consoliderà un progetto di successo e unico nel suo genere in tutta europa.
Se tanto mi da tanto, il vituperatissimo e malvagio fondo elliot composto da ebrei, rabbini, massoni, gay, malvagi della terra etc ci ha portato a competere per lo scudetto fino all'ultima giornata in 4 stagioni prendendoci quasi nella parte destra della classifica e pure ristrutturando i conti nel frattempo, tanto da farci prendere ad esempio da mezza europa per aver riscritto il paradigma gestionale di una società di calcio, da stipendi a procuratori e investimenti sui giovani e scouting. 
Questi visto come sarebbero accolti come minimo ci portano ottava, nona e decima  

Un po di animo su!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La competenza è importante, ma se questi arrivano e iniziano a vendere Leao o ritardare il rinnovo dei contratti francamente puoi essere competente quanto vuoi ma al vertice non ci torni. Il Milan ha qualche elemento top come Leao e Theo, ma non può permettersi già cessioni ora che stiamo costruendo qualcosa di importante.
> A questo punto se devono entrare altri squattrinati in società, mi auguro di restare con Idiott. Se deve essere una cessione, che sia a una persona seria che ha voglia di investire davvero... Questi di picchio rosso già hanno manifestato le loro intenzioni, un'altra proprietà spilorcia non la voglio. Poi davvero vogliamo confrontare il Milan al Tolosa?! Ma per cortesia.


Già venissero confermati gli acquisti di Sanches, Botman e Origi con rinnovo Leao la considererei una vittoria. Certo, poi manca esterno dx e trequartista presentabile. Come dici bene tu, la competenza è fondamentale, ma serve anche altro (molto altro) per tornare dove dovremmo....speriamo bene


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Prevedo anni ed anni di faticosissima risalita e vendite dei nostri top-player con cui finanziare le campagne acquisti di soli giovani promesse... alla Pallotta per fare un esempio.


Ma questo lo escludiamo proprio come scenario. È quello che sta cercando di fare Suning per raccattare i soldi per ripagare il prestito di Oaktree e NON sono in grado di farlo. Perché la Serie A non ha i ricavi commerciali e televisivi della premier e quindi le big sono tutte in rosso. C'è solo il player trading disponibile. Ma se smantelli tutta la rosa poi arriva decimo e ti trovi in mano un cesso a pedali che vale come la Fiorentina e sei fottuto. E stiamo parlando di 300M per Suning, qua Red Bird deve tirare fuori oltre 1 Miliardo. Non esiste proprio una roba del genere, tanto vale che si comprino l'Ilva per buttare le mazzette di banconote negli altiforni. 

Si continuerà sicuramente con la linea Elliot, niente botti da 100M come gli sceicchi, ma tanto scouting.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo escludiamo proprio come scenario. È quello che sta cercando di fare Suning per raccattare i soldi per ripagare il prestito di Oaktree e NON sono in grado di farlo. Perché la Serie A non ha i ricavi commerciali e televisivi della premier e quindi le big sono tutte in rosso. C'è solo il player trading disponibile. Ma se smantelli tutta la rosa poi arriva decimo e ti trovi in mano un cesso a pedali che vale come la Fiorentina e sei fottuto. E stiamo parlando di 300M per Suning, qua Red Bird deve tirare fuori oltre 1 Miliardo. Non esiste proprio una roba del genere, tanto vale che si comprino l'Ilva per buttare le mazzette di banconote negli altiforni.
> 
> Si continuerà sicuramente con la linea Elliot, niente botti da 100M come gli sceicchi, ma tanto scouting.


Uno scenario che fa rabbrividire


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è detto... potresti capitare in mano a qualcuno a cui serve "distrarre" fondi Lucrare su speculazioni edilizie, per il lavaggio di denaro sporco. Molto si è detto de Yogurt Li... la puzza di bruciato era nell'aria. Non dico che redbird possa essere l'acquirente che abbia uno dei sopracitati motivi... però mi domando come possa un fondo di 3,5 o poco più miliardi di assets dichiarati (basta googlare) acquistare un tem calcistico per 1,3 miliardi e poi valorizzarla per rivenderla. Se io guadagno 20.000 euro netti l'anno non penso ad acquistarmi una Ferrari, neppure usata, perchè so benissimo che non potrei mantenerla.
> Questi hanno già dichiarato di una gestione parsimoniosa, come se ti dicesse sempre bene trovare i kalulu di turno...
> 
> No, per quel che mi riguarda allora preferirei rimanere così come siamo adesso.


scusa ma quanti "asset" gestisci non significa nulla. Non stiamo parlando del patrimonio personale di un imprenditore. Se ti compra BlackRock che gestisce 2 triliardi di asset significa che spenderanno a gò gò? Quello che importa di un fondo è l'indirizzo strategico e la tipologia di "supporto" che hanno da chi mette i soldi. Ma soprattutto, le competenze manageriali. I soldi li possono raccogliere, è il loro lavoro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma questo lo escludiamo proprio come scenario. È quello che sta cercando di fare Suning per raccattare i soldi per ripagare il prestito di Oaktree e NON sono in grado di farlo. Perché la Serie A non ha i ricavi commerciali e televisivi della premier e quindi le big sono tutte in rosso. C'è solo il player trading disponibile. Ma se smantelli tutta la rosa poi arriva decimo e ti trovi in mano un cesso a pedali che vale come la Fiorentina e sei fottuto. E stiamo parlando di 300M per Suning, qua Red Bird deve tirare fuori oltre 1 Miliardo. Non esiste proprio una roba del genere, tanto vale che si comprino l'Ilva per buttare le mazzette di banconote negli altiforni.
> 
> Si continuerà sicuramente con la linea Elliot, niente botti da 100M come gli sceicchi, ma tanto scouting.


A me piacerebbe tanto una gestione "potenziata" di quella odierna ma con qualche soldo in più! Bellissimo prendere giovani in rampa di lancio e affamati ma sarebbe bello, se si vedono le potenzialità, poter spendere senza troppi patemi anche qualche soldo in più se scout e dirigenza sono convinti. In caso contrario rischi meno ma puoi perderti anche tanto.

Detto questo io non vedo Elliott come il male, hanno lavorato gran bene! Speriamo che chi verrà dopo continui un lavoro fatto bene ma con più risorse.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> OVVIAMENTE, lo strozzino non vende a chi da più garanzie, ma a chi da più soldi.


Però alla fine 1,3 M li versa... boh non so... a me ora interessa che il progetto che sta dando risultati sportivi continui.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la vulgata milanista sia così amareggiata e in rivolta per l'arrivo eventuale di RedBird mi rende praticamente certo che sarà un successo
> 
> Si è preferito per partito preso Investcorp per motivi puramente "etnici" ("sono arabi, gli arabi spendono"), trascurando tutte le magagne che sono venute fuori (e il fatto che volessero caricarci di 400+ milioni di debiti per l'operazione oltre a non aver trovato sufficienti investitori perchè NON sono sceicchi, menate su Mubadala a parte che mi ricordano tanto il ruggito di HUAROOONG).
> RedBird non va bene perchè "sono americani e quindi non spendono" (sulla base di fatti, ovviamente, zero) e "hanno pochi assets".
> ...



ragazzi, io lavoro in finanza. Non in private equity ma ho tantissimi amici in quel settore, e quando hanno sentito InvestCorp si sono messi le mani nei capelli. Purtroppo molti utenti esterni al nome "arabi" associano lo sceicco, ma non è così. Sono un fondo di investimento, tale e quale agli altri ma con l'aggravante di avere zero esperienza manageriale nello sport e di avere team non di fenomeni in gestione. Alla notizia di RedBird, stanno stappando, con il suppporto in minoranza di Elliot che va sempre bene per garantire eventuale liquidità.


----------



## braungioxe (20 Maggio 2022)

Elliott ha ottenuto quello che vuole,non vende tutto agli arabi perché vuole restare in minoranza così tra qualche anno la valutazione del club aumenterà e rivendono la quota rimasta,in modo da guadagnarci il più possibile...
La situazione è questa, inutile pensare che ci arriveranno per spendere come gli sceicchi, perché questi hanno talmente tanti soldi che non sanno come buttarli


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusa ma quanti "asset" gestisci non significa nulla. Non stiamo parlando del patrimonio personale di un imprenditore. Se ti compra BlackRock che gestisce 2 triliardi di asset significa che spenderanno a gò gò? Quello che importa di un fondo è l'indirizzo strategico e la tipologia di "supporto" che hanno da chi mette i soldi. Ma soprattutto, le competenze manageriali. I soldi li possono raccogliere, è il loro lavoro.


Quindi abbiamo criticato Investcorp per la struttura finanziaria dell'operazione e diamo fiducia a un fondo con 3,5 miliardi di asset (meno di una miseria) che ancora non ha raccolto i soldi? Non capisco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi, io lavoro in finanza. Non in private equity ma ho tantissimi amici in quel settore, e quando hanno sentito InvestCorp si sono messi le mani nei capelli. Purtroppo molti utenti esterni al nome "arabi" associano lo sceicco, ma non è così. Sono un fondo di investimento, tale e quale agli altri ma con l'aggravante di avere zero esperienza manageriale nello sport e di avere team non di fenomeni in gestione. Alla notizia di RedBird, stanno stappando, con il suppporto in minoranza di Elliot che va sempre bene per garantire eventuale liquidità.


Sono interisti e juventini i tuoi amici? AHAHAH

Apparte gli scherzi speriamo sia cosi!


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la vulgata milanista sia così amareggiata e in rivolta per l'arrivo eventuale di RedBird mi rende praticamente certo che sarà un successo
> 
> Si è preferito per partito preso Investcorp per motivi puramente "etnici" ("sono arabi, gli arabi spendono"), trascurando tutte le magagne che sono venute fuori (e il fatto che volessero caricarci di 400+ milioni di debiti per l'operazione oltre a non aver trovato sufficienti investitori perchè NON sono sceicchi, menate su Mubadala a parte che mi ricordano tanto il ruggito di HUAROOONG).
> RedBird non va bene perchè "sono americani e quindi non spendono" (sulla base di fatti, ovviamente, zero) e "hanno pochi assets".
> ...


Quando inizialmente si parlava di Redbird, tutti a ridere prendendosela con i giornalistih! Che scrivevano sotto dettatura di Marotta. Ora Rwdbird è la già la panacea?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però alla fine 1,3 M li versa... boh non so... a me ora interessa che il progetto che sta dando risultati sportivi continui.


Ma da ciò che ho capito ne mettono 600, il resto è finanziato con Elliott....ma ci sono ottime possibilità che non abbia capito na mazza ahaha


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo criticato Investcorp per la struttura finanziaria dell'operazione e diamo fiducia a un fondo con 3,5 miliardi di asset (meno di una miseria) che ancora non ha raccolto i soldi? Non capisco.


Gli asset in gestione non sono di certo l'unico indicatore per valutare la "potenza" di un fondo, soprattutto nel settore calcio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo criticato Investcorp per la struttura finanziaria dell'operazione e diamo fiducia a un fondo con 3,5 miliardi di asset (meno di una miseria) che ancora non ha raccolto i soldi? Non capisco.


e chi l'ha detto che non hanno raccolto i soldi? io leggo che mettono 600 milioni di equity, ed Elliot si tiene quote minoranza in pegno in cambio di finanziamento al fondo. Senza disastrare i bilanci del Milan.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma intanto posso eccome paragonare al Liverpool perché non ho detto che spenderemo uguale, ma che il senso del progetto non mi pare sia molto diverso.
> Poi tu addirittura parli di Pallotta. Secondo te spendono 1.3 miliardi con altri 500 milioni possibili per vendere i top e comprare giovani a caso, cioè una cosa peggiore di Elliott. E allora di che parliamo? Ok essere pessimisti, ma irrazionali no eh.


Prima di parlare cerca notizie su Redbird e vedi quanti miliardi di assets hanno. Come potrebbe spendere un terzo ed oltre quella cifra? 
Se acquista per rivendere e ricavarci ci vorranno altro che 10 anni con la loro mentalità (leggi la dichiarazione di parsimonia che è stata anche riportata in questo thread) già avranno 500 milioni di debiti che ovviamente metteranno sul groppone del Milan.
Il Liverpool ha potuto acquistare ad esempio Salah dalla Roma (una delle vendite pallottiane) perchè aveva fondi per farlo (ricavi stadio e merchandising, diritti TV stratosferici della Premier) noi che avremmo? Noi i Salah non potremmo acquistarli ma solo venderli per cercare occasioni e giovani promesse, non abbiamo uno stadio, i ricavi dai diritti TV sono un decimo della premier, con una squadretta non andrai mai lontano in CL... come gestiranno il tutto? Il costo squadra monte ingaggi si e no lo appiani con le tue esigue entrate, le campagne acquisti come le puoi fare se non vendendo i tuoi uomini migliori?
Svegliatevi. Questi verrebbero solo a spolparci aspettando se ci dice bene di costruire il nuovo stadio, non gli frega un cappio della squadra e men che meno dei risultati sportivi! Lo si è visto con Elliott che qualche soldo lo ha messo ma solo perchè ha avuto il Milan per una miseria di 300 milioni. Redbird pagherebbe 1,3 con 500 di debiti e alle spalle 3,5 miliardi di assets e pensate spenderebbe per la squadra? Io ci vedo solo un gran business di speculazione edilizia legata allo stadio e basta, come era per Pallotta che neppure era un fondo con azionisti a cui dare dei riscontri.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e chi l'ha detto che non hanno raccolto i soldi? io leggo che mettono 600 milioni di equity, ed Elliot si tiene quote minoranza in *pegno in cambio di finanziamento al fondo*. Senza disastrare i bilanci del Milan.


Capisco poco di finanza, ma perdonami fammi capire: si fanno finanziare dal venditore per comprare il Milan? Mi viene da ridere per non piangere.


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo un mucchio di boiate, dall'inizio alla fine....non so chi sia tanto malato da farsi tutti questi discorsi sul "ve l'avevo detto", pessimismo cosmico così poi non ci resti male e minchiate varie. Non è sicuramente il mio caso. IO NON SONO PESSIMISTA, semplicemente le news che si leggono non sono allettanti. Non ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
> Questi giorni ce li godiamo tutti, ho un'ansia assurda, ma se permetti quando esce una notizia su una vendita societaria che può cambiarti il futuro ti fermi a ragionarci.



Scusami ma cosa c é di non allettante? Ci sono due probabili compratori, e anche dire chi é meglio tra loro sinceramente é solo questione di opinione, dati per dire che uno é buono l'altro é malvagio non ci sono.

L unica cosa che puo far rimanere male é se si pensava che Elliott avrebbe venduto allo sceicco che vuole buttare i soldi, perché che Elliott avrebbe venduto é quasi chiaro, se non ora, tra un po ma accadrà, e sperare nello sceicco diciamo che é un sogno, piu che una possibilita.

Tra l'altro sebbene vediamo cosi male gli acquisti da parte di fondi, queste oramai sono cose nella norma, comunque se proprio vogliamo parliamo di Redbird, che ha sicuramente sia la capacità economica che l'esperienza nello sport, ha partecipazioni in molti sport, nel Liverpool, nel Tolosa.

L'unica cosa 'negativa' che leggo nelle news é questa, che gli acquirenti potenziali sono fondi, ma d'altra parte io non mi aspetto altro, poi chi verra se sara positivo o negativo, ora come lo si fa a dire, rimaniamo nelle opinioni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Capisco poco di finanza, ma perdonami fammi capire: si fanno finanziare dal venditore per comprare il Milan? Mi viene da ridere per non piangere.


Elliot l'ha già fatto con il Lille e Yogurt Li. Esattamente lo stesso. Diverso il discorso se per comprare il Milan fai una operazione di Leverage Buy Out buttando i debiti nei nostri bilanci.


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho come la sensazione che stiamo per prendere un grosso uccello rosso nel c.....


Certo! Il famoso uccello padulo??


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Elliot l'ha già fatto con il Lille e Yogurt Li. Esattamente lo stesso. Diverso il discorso se per comprare il Milan fai una operazione di Leverage Buy Out buttando i debiti nei nostri bilanci.


Quindi se Redbird dovesse gestire male, Elliot si riprenderebbe il Milan. Non ho parole per commentare questo .....


----------



## Giek (20 Maggio 2022)

Eh ma Singer si è innamorato del Milan, non vuole vendere al primo disperato che passa, vuole cedere solo a chi davvero vuole riportare il Milan al top.
Ahahaha
Vendono a Jerry Cardinale aka Frank Culo di gomma, quello convinto che mica servono i soldi per vincere nel calcio.
Dai, vinciamo lo scudettino e poi dimentichiamoci sogni di gloria per altri 10 anni.
Siamo finiti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi se Redbird dovesse gestire male, Elliot si riprenderebbe il Milan. Non ho parole per commentare questo .....



non lo so, stiamo speculando ma è quello che sembra. E qual'è il problema? a noi tifosi meglio farci comprare da uno che pronti via ci mette 500 milioni di debiti in bilancio con interessi da pagare (sottraendoli al mercato)? Raga, capisco i dubbi, ma chiedete a uno che lavora in finanza e vi dirà all'unanimità quello che vi sto dicendo


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non lo so, stiamo speculando ma è quello che sembra. E qual'è il problema? a noi tifosi meglio farci comprare da uno che pronti via ci mette 500 milioni di debiti in bilancio con interessi da pagare (sottraendoli al mercato)? Raga, capisco i dubbi, ma chiedete a uno che lavora in finanza e vi dirà all'unanimità quello che vi sto dicendo


A me sembra l'ennesima speculazione sulle spalle del Milan, ma se tu sei fiducioso amen.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Scusami ma cosa c é di non allettante? Ci sono due probabili compratori, e anche dire chi é meglio tra loro sinceramente é solo questione di opinione, dati per dire che uno é buono l'altro é malvagio non ci sono.
> 
> L unica cosa che puo far rimanere male é se si pensava che Elliott avrebbe venduto allo sceicco che vuole buttare i soldi, perché che Elliott avrebbe venduto é quasi chiaro, se non ora, tra un po ma accadrà, e sperare nello sceicco diciamo che é un sogno, piu che una possibilita.
> 
> ...


Ma fammi capire, uno non può neanche dire che quello che legge non lo "alletta"? Non è semplicemente il genere di fondo che speravo per il Milan (e non è nemmeno detto che Investcorp lo sarebbe stato). Non cercate sempre di vedere il male e la malizia ovunque, tante volte le cose sono più semplici di ciò che sembrano


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe tanto una gestione "potenziata" di quella odierna ma con qualche soldo in più! Bellissimo prendere giovani in rampa di lancio e affamati ma sarebbe bello, se si vedono le potenzialità, poter spendere senza troppi patemi anche qualche soldo in più se scout e dirigenza sono convinti. In caso contrario rischi meno ma puoi perderti anche tanto.
> 
> Detto questo io non vedo Elliott come il male, hanno lavorato gran bene! Speriamo che chi verrà dopo continui un lavoro fatto bene ma con più risorse.


Sì è possibile che ci sia un "Elliot plus", ma credo più che altro grazie ai soldi della Champions. Al momento sembra che il limite di spesa per giocatore sia 30M. Potrebbe alzarsi magari a 50 per determinati colpi, soprattutto in attacco dove i costi sono altissimi. 

Vedremo. 

A me francamente non fanno impazzire né Red Bird né Investcorp. Non mi piace che il Milan venga caricato di debito inutile (cioè non fatto per lo stadio o per la campagna acquisti, ma per finanziare l'acquisto societario). Per cui francamente mi terrei Elliot piuttosto, anche perché è molto probabile che la linea di gestione sportiva sia praticamente la stessa. 

Comunque penso che entro fine maggio sapremo tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quando inizialmente si parlava di Redbird, tutti a ridere prendendosela con i giornalistih! Che scrivevano sotto dettatura di Marotta. Ora Rwdbird è la già la panacea?



Admin ti sarà capitato di leggere i miei commenti in cui dicevo che finché non vedo ufficialità non mi faccio alcuna illusione. Una premessa però va fatta. 

Elliott con tutti i suoi difetti, ha riportato il Milan in Champions League e lo ha portato a lottare veramente per lo scudetto, oltre alla cosa più importante che ha fatto: Far tornare Paolo Maldini in società. 

Non dico che un Milanista debba essere contento di avere Elliott al timone, però diciamo che ad oggi hanno fatto non bene, ma benissimo! Anche perché hanno quasi azzerato il debito della società. 

Quindi io faccio il ragionamento basilare del "non fidarsi mai di nessuno finché non si vedono i fatti" e penso che a prescindere da chi acquisterà il Milan io spero che sia qualcuno di competente e con la liquidità necessaria e la voglia di investire per mandare avanti un colosso come il Milan. Se cedere il Milan significa passare a gente come yogurt li, me ne sto con Elliott aspettando in futuro un acquirente solido e degno di sto nome.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non capisco su che basi InvestCorp dovrebbe essere meglio di RedBird. Sono due fondi, il primo (arabo) con ZERO esperienza manageriale del mondo dello sport, il secondo più piccolo (ma non vuol dire assolutamente nulla quanti asset gestisci) con esperienza e soprattutto competenza nel mondo del calcio. Sono i proprietari del Tolosa appena promosso in Ligue1 (e azionisti del liverpool, 20%). Qualcuno ha presente che il Tolosa è stata una delle migliore fucine di talenti d'Europa? Ovvio, non aspettiamoci gli Halland, ma alte competenza per proseguire con la nostra linea sì (sperando in qualche denaro in più).


Ma infatti io a volte non capisco veramente i commenti qua dentro. Stiamo calmi guys, aspettiamo prima di giudicare la nuova proprietà.


----------



## Giek (20 Maggio 2022)

Il nostro presidente Cardinale ha parlato: non servono soldi per vincere.
Solo questo chiude ogni tipo di discorso.
Dopo lo scudetto il Milan muore definitivamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Per investire nel calcio basta poco, erano quelli di Redbird no? Mamma mia...



Ci stiamo facendo comprare dai pezzenti


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi, io lavoro in finanza. Non in private equity ma ho tantissimi amici in quel settore, e quando hanno sentito InvestCorp si sono messi le mani nei capelli. Purtroppo molti utenti esterni al nome "arabi" associano lo sceicco, ma non è così. Sono un fondo di investimento, tale e quale agli altri ma con l'aggravante di avere zero esperienza manageriale nello sport e di avere team non di fenomeni in gestione. Alla notizia di RedBird, stanno stappando, con il suppporto in minoranza di Elliot che va sempre bene per garantire eventuale liquidità.


Ok, allora Investcorp un fondo che gestisce attualmente 40,5 miliardi di dollari, e punta in breve ad arrivare a 100, sono gestiti da sprovveduti mentre redbird, un fondo di 3,5 miliardi hanno tutti geni della gestione....
Certo ce ne vuole di fantasia per dire certe cose.
Penso che sia ovvio che se Investcorp non ha esperienza nel campo sportivo (poi questo è falso), non abbia il buonsenso di affidarsi a degli esperti come ha fatto Elliott che di calcio non sapeva neppure che il pallone è sferico...
Abbiamo una struttura societaria ben avviata con manager capaci e penso questo basti.
Poi per dirti dell'esperienza Inestcorp basta ricordare a te e a tutti gli altri che preferirebbero gli americani che il 20% (non proprio una esiguità ovvero 8 miliardi) sono in mano al fondo Mubadala che in pratica possiede il City. Mubadala che a come la vedo io sia l'artefice della volontà di acquisto del nostro club, e che si cela dietro Investcorp per ovvi motivi di possibile incompatibilità.

Poi tu ti fiderai pure dei tuoi amici in finanza, io mi fido ad esempio molto più del mio istinto che ti assicuro al 90% non sbaglia mai e nella slidind door attuale spero si prenda la strada araba e non americana.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma da ciò che ho capito ne mettono 600, il resto è finanziato con Elliott....ma ci sono ottime possibilità che non abbia capito na mazza ahaha


A leggere il topic:

700 M Redbird
600 M Prestito Equity fornito da Elliot pagabile in 5 anni

Valutazione 1.8 miliardi di euro quindi il restante (500 M) sono le quote che rimarranno ad Elliot.

In sintesi
1,3 Miliardi di Euro quote Redbird
500 Milioni di euro quote Elliot che rimane socio investitore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì è possibile che ci sia un "Elliot plus", ma credo più che altro grazie ai soldi della Champions. Al momento sembra che il limite di spesa per giocatore sia 30M. Potrebbe alzarsi magari a 50 per determinati colpi, soprattutto in attacco dove i costi sono altissimi.
> 
> Vedremo.
> 
> ...


Una cosa che mi fa un po tristezza è che in Italia abbiamo davvero poco spazio per avere gestioni virtuose e vincenti. Già in Inghilterra con i mega introiti che hanno sarebbe più semplice. Ci sarà un motivo se tutti i super ricchi guardano alla premier...
Noi siamo sulla strada giusta ma servono tante "spintarelle"..


----------



## Rickrossonero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


L'altro giorno ho seguito una lezione sul leveraged buy out per un master di economia.Se è quello che voleva fare investcorp ringraziamo il cielo che l'abbiamo scampato.È un operazione molto rischiosa e il più delle volte le aziende sottoposte a questa sono finite in crisi,avremmo rischiato di trovarci di colpo nella stessa situazione dell'Inter.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ok, allora Investcorp un fondo che gestisce attualmente 40,5 miliardi di dollari, e punta in breve ad arrivare a 100, sono gestiti da sprovveduti mentre redbird, un fondo di 3,5 miliardi hanno tutti geni della gestione....
> Certo ce ne vuole di fantasia per dire certe cose.
> Penso che sia ovvio che se Investcorp non ha esperienza nel campo sportivo (poi questo è falso), non abbia il buonsenso di affidarsi a degli esperti come ha fatto Elliott che di calcio non sapeva neppure che il pallone è sferico...
> Abbiamo una struttura societaria ben avviata con manager capaci e penso questo basti.
> ...



stai scrivendo le classiche cose che ripetono e continuano a ripetere chi la finanza non l'ha mai vista. Quanti asset gestiscono, il Fondo Mubadala che chissà cosa vuole fare con il Milan da "dietro". Raga, calmiamoci tutti e aspettiamo. Io per ora dico solo quello che persone competenti e che conoscono benissimo i fondi in questione mi dicono.

ps. InvestCorp aveva pronti un bel 500 milioni di debiti da sbaterci in bilancio, la putenza di Mubadala?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

I famosi maghi delle statistiche.
Perchè spendere soldi per i giocatori quando a p0 o ad 1M ci sono giocatori con buone statistiche  

Sbrighiamoci a portare a casa lo scudetto che poi si farà nuovamente notte fonda per noi.
Abbiamo beccato i più pezzenti sulla piazza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I famosi maghi delle statistiche.
> Perchè spendere soldi per i giocatori quando a p0 o ad 1M ci sono giocatori con buone statistiche
> 
> Sbrighiamoci a portare a casa lo scudetto che poi si farà nuovamente notte fonda per noi.
> Abbiamo beccato i più pezzenti sulla piazza


Ho visto l'altro giorno Moneyball! Molto bello ma un brivido mi ha percorso ahaha


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I famosi maghi delle statistiche.
> Perchè spendere soldi per i giocatori quando a p0 o ad 1M ci sono giocatori con buone statistiche
> 
> Sbrighiamoci a portare a casa lo scudetto che poi si farà nuovamente notte fonda per noi.
> Abbiamo beccato i più pezzenti sulla piazza


Purtroppo la penso esattamente come te... Se la notizia è vera questa sarà l'unica e ultima gioia in un ventennio di tenebre! (minimo)


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Se non finisce bene ci prenderanno in giro per 300 anni


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Riporto anche io per l'ennesima volta le dichiarazioni di "don" Cardinale:
“_Prima di fare gli investimenti che abbiamo fatto nel calcio europeo ovviamente abbiamo fatto ricerche e studi davvero approfonditi su squadre e sul mercato, per cercare di capire meglio. Ci *siamo convinti che non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere*, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra_“.

Questo a far capire a tutti voi tifosi quale sarà il futuro del Milan, cominciate a dire addio in primis a Leao e poi di seguito a tutti gli altri: Theo, Maignan, Benna, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali

Si mettono sul groppone 500/600 milioni di debiti da pagare ad Elliott (quello che tanto ha fatto per il Milan ed ora batte cassa) e come pagano 'ste rate? Con i soldi del monopoli????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Avrei preferito nettamente gli arabi, ma preferirei aspettare prima di mettere in croce e criticare a priori questi americani.
Fare il percorso che ha fatto Elliott ma con un margine di manovra sul mercato più ampio a me basterebbe, non ho mai creduto agli arabi spendaccioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Elliot l'ha già fatto con il Lille e Yogurt Li. Esattamente lo stesso. Diverso il discorso se per comprare il Milan fai una operazione di Leverage Buy Out buttando i debiti nei nostri bilanci.


Si questa cosa credo sia un passaggio fondamentale. Tu che lavori in finanza... in pratica è un modo per finanziare l'acquisto evitando emissioni di bond e debiti diretti sul bilancio del Milan?

In pratica resterebbe Elliott sullo sfondo come azionista di maggioranza e creditore, col Milan che in tutto cio continuerebbe ad avere debiti vicini allo zero come abbiamo adesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Riporto anche io per l'ennesima volta le dichiarazioni di "don" Cardinale:
> “_Prima di fare gli investimenti che abbiamo fatto nel calcio europeo ovviamente abbiamo fatto ricerche e studi davvero approfonditi su squadre e sul mercato, per cercare di capire meglio. Ci *siamo convinti che non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere*, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra_“.
> 
> Questo a far capire a tutti voi tifosi quale sarà il futuro del Milan, cominciate a dire addio in primis a Leao e poi di seguito a tutti gli altri: Theo, Maignan, Benna, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali
> ...



Non rigirare il coltello nella piaga  
Beh,Elliott sarà ripagato con la "liquidità" della squadra che ovviamente non sarà utilizzata.
Metteremo su il famoso tesoretto già visto quest'anno....tesoretto qui,tesoretto li e il tesoretto è ritornato bello intonso in cassaforte.

Però con questi barboni il tesoretto non si utilizzerà per i giocatori,ma per pagare le rate a elliott


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Riporto anche io per l'ennesima volta le dichiarazioni di "don" Cardinale:
> “_Prima di fare gli investimenti che abbiamo fatto nel calcio europeo ovviamente abbiamo fatto ricerche e studi davvero approfonditi su squadre e sul mercato, per cercare di capire meglio. Ci *siamo convinti che non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere*, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra_“.
> 
> Questo a far capire a tutti voi tifosi quale sarà il futuro del Milan, cominciate a dire addio in primis a Leao e poi di seguito a tutti gli altri: Theo, Maignan, Benna, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali
> ...


Elliot dovrebbe rimanere come socio di minoranza.


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Però, a prescindere dal fatto se sia meglio l'arabo l'americano, a me sembra tanto una notizia col timer incorporato, guarda caso proprio prima della Partita decisiva (con la P maiuscola)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I famosi maghi delle statistiche.
> Perchè spendere soldi per i giocatori quando a p0 o ad 1M ci sono giocatori con buone statistiche
> 
> Sbrighiamoci a portare a casa lo scudetto che poi si farà nuovamente notte fonda per noi.
> Abbiamo beccato i più pezzenti sulla piazza



enfatizzate all'estremo questo concetto. Moneyball non significa non spendere, ma spendere meglio degli altri anche grazie all'uso della statistica e di algoritmi avanzati. Il Liverpool e il City sono tra i principali utilizzatori di tale metriche, hanno interi team di persone a lavorare al "Money Ball". Spendono tanto? Si, ma molto meno di altre squadre come PSG o United con risultati migliori. 

La squadra che nasce dal MoneyBall? Il Brendford e il suo Patron, che è uno dei pionieri del MoneyBall nel calcio. Che con due lire sta davanti a Everton e altre squadre che spendono il doppio. 

MoneyBall per me significa spendere bene. Ovvio che il Milan non può permettersi di spendere come il real, ma se spendi bene forse hai lapossibilità di competere


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*



*Leggete le news e quotate *


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> enfatizzate all'estremo questo concetto. Moneyball non significa non spendere, ma spendere meglio degli altri anche grazie all'uso della statistica e di algoritmi avanzati. Il Liverpool e il City sono tra i principali utilizzatori di tale metriche, hanno interi team di persone a lavorare al "Money Ball". Spendono tanto? Si, ma molto meno di altre squadre come PSG o United con risultati migliori.
> 
> La squadra che nasce dal MoneyBall? Il Brendford e il suo Patron, che è uno dei pionieri del MoneyBall nel calcio. Che con due lire sta davanti a Everton e altre squadre che spendono il doppio.
> 
> MoneyBall per me significa spendere bene. Ovvio che *il Milan non può permettersi di spendere come il real,* ma se spendi bene forse hai lapossibilità di competere


Ecco, è questa la cosa grave: essere ormai convinti che non possiamo spendere come il Real, quando negli anni d'oro spendevao 3 volte il real. Se siamo convinti di questa cosa e cancelliamo il passato, il futuro non potrà che essere di miseria.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Riporto anche io per l'ennesima volta le dichiarazioni di "don" Cardinale:
> “_Prima di fare gli investimenti che abbiamo fatto nel calcio europeo ovviamente abbiamo fatto ricerche e studi davvero approfonditi su squadre e sul mercato, per cercare di capire meglio. Ci *siamo convinti che non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere*, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra_“.
> 
> Questo a far capire a tutti voi tifosi quale sarà il futuro del Milan, cominciate a dire addio in primis a Leao e poi di seguito a tutti gli altri: Theo, Maignan, Benna, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali
> ...


Quindi spendono 1.3 mld e ripagano il debito cedendo in pratica tutti gli asset che abbiano valori? È un ossimoro clamoroso. Non ha senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2022)

Calma calmaaaaa


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


.


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma fammi capire, uno non può neanche dire che quello che legge non lo "alletta"? Non è semplicemente il genere di fondo che speravo per il Milan (e non è nemmeno detto che Investcorp lo sarebbe stato). Non cercate sempre di vedere il male e la malizia ovunque, tante volte le cose sono più semplici di ciò che sembrano


No figurati, ampissima liberta di opinioni, il mio piu che verso di te é un discorso in generale. Leggo di molte persone che dicono leggo solo brutte notizie, ma io personalmente qualcosa di male obiettivo non l ho ancora letto, e per carita neanche qualcosa di bene obiettivo, perche anche chi é contento magari di Red Bird piuttosto che di Investicorp, non so proprio su che basi fa sta cosa.

Quindi figurati, che mi dici un fondo non mi piace, d'accordissimo, ma che sia una cosa negativa é questione di opinioni, cioe che mi si dice leggo cose obiettivamente negative, io sinceramente non ne vedo.

Come opinione personale pero ti dico che al 99.95% Elliott vendera, e ci comprera un fondo di investimento, questo non é certo ma é la cosa piu realisticamente probabile, quindi farsi il sangue amaro solo per questo...


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2022)

In base alle esperienze passate, ormai dovremmo sentire puzza di bruciato lontano cento miglia


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

ma pensate a domenica


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si questa cosa credo sia un passaggio fondamentale. Tu che lavori in finanza... *in pratica è un modo per finanziare l'acquisto evitando emissioni di bond e debiti diretti sul bilancio del Milan?*
> 
> In pratica resterebbe Elliott sullo sfondo come azionista di maggioranza e creditore, col Milan che in tutto cio continuerebbe ad avere debiti vicini allo zero come abbiamo adesso.



Esatto. Premesso che siamo solo nel campo delle ipotesi, ma sarebbe una tipica operazione alla Elliot. RedBird mette 650 milioni azioni classe A con 50,1% diritto di voto e (xxx milioni? azioni classe B finanziati da Elliot attraverso RedBird stessa). il rimenente 25?% lo tiene Elliot. In questo modo il finanziamento non grava sul Milan. in futuro, RedBird può "ripagare Elliot" con nuovi investitori che entrano ecc...Insomma, sono operazioni solo "equity" che non gravano sui bilanci del Milan. un leverage buy out invece mette i debiti/bond emessi nei bilanci del Milan


----------



## ARKANA (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> enfatizzate all'estremo questo concetto. Moneyball non significa non spendere, ma spendere meglio degli altri anche grazie all'uso della statistica e di algoritmi avanzati. Il Liverpool e il City sono tra i principali utilizzatori di tale metriche, hanno interi team di persone a lavorare al "Money Ball". Spendono tanto? Si, ma molto meno di altre squadre come PSG o United con risultati migliori.
> 
> La squadra che nasce dal MoneyBall? Il Brendford e il suo Patron, che è uno dei pionieri del MoneyBall nel calcio. Che con due lire sta davanti a Everton e altre squadre che spendono il doppio.
> 
> MoneyBall per me significa spendere bene. Ovvio che il Milan non può permettersi di spendere come il real, ma se spendi bene forse hai lapossibilità di competere


Dovrebbero rivederlo questo money ball, perchè se spendere meglio degli altri vuol dire prendere grealish a 117 milioni, e akè a 45 c'è qualcosa che non torna


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Se c'è una cosa che ho capito, è che per tanti tifosi il calciomercato conta molto molto di piu dei risultati in campo.
Quello che interessa è che arrivi una proprietà che prometta e faccia sognare i grandi "colpi" in estate, poi se in campo i colpi li prendiamo da un'altra parte non importa.

Io guardo ai fatti: adesso abbiamo una gestione che nonostante enormi tagli alle spese ha fatto rilanciare il Milan in tutti gli aspetti, commerciale finanziario e soprattutto sportivo.

Lo ha fatto coi Kalulu Bennacer Leao, coi giocatori in prestito, con un rigidissimo tetto agli ingaggi, sacrificando presunti fenomeni che hanno deciso di non rinnovare e sostituendoli con giocatori piu forti di loro.

E restando ai fatti, domenica ci giochiamo uno scudetto.

Redbird non lo giudico, troppo presto, non mi sbilancio. Quello che pero trovo importante è che si stia delineando una continuità di proprietà e di gestione. Significa che i nuovi arrivano per investire e migliorare, non per stravolgere, tanto piu se Elliott rimane con quote di minoranza. Significa che confermeranno la dirigenza, gli acquisti già impostati, le strategie già decise da tempo.

Poi per me se questi non faranno i colpi frega meno di zero. Quello che conta è il campo, dove mi pare chiaro (e questa cosa adesso iniziano ad invidiarcela tutti, pure all'estero) che con la competenza, l'organizzazione, le capacità, il rispetto dei ruoli, e tante idee si gioca per vincere pure coi Kalulu Krunic e Messias.

I grandi colpi li lascio agli altri se poi ci arrivano dietro in classifica.

Parlando del passaggio di proprietà vero e proprio, io quando ho letto che Investcorp voleva emettere un bond per finanziare l'acquisto con interessi a carico del Milan li ho già mandati a dare da bere ai cammelli. Chiunque venga non deve aumentare il debito per nessuna ragione. Per me il confronto tra loro e Redbird neanche esiste, gli arabi si sono posti come sciacalli veri e propri e per come hanno impostato le cose avrebbero distrutto tutto quanto di buono fatto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quando inizialmente si parlava di Redbird, tutti a ridere prendendosela con i giornalistih! Che scrivevano sotto dettatura di Marotta. Ora Rwdbird è la già la panacea?


io credo che chiunque ci acquisti dubito che abbia come obiettivo quello di farci finire in serie b.

poi sarò strano io.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

comunque oltre a Feste ci sono fonti americane che rilanciano la notizia?


----------



## luigi61 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Non ho competenze talmente evolute da dare pareri sulla "qualita" degli americani ma ho una stella polare che non ha mai fallito....IL MERCATO, I NUOVI ACQUISTI IL RAFFORZAMENTO DELLA ROSA, 
I contratti da rinnovare, dipenderà tutto da quello e da li si capirà tutto(come sempre)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> enfatizzate all'estremo questo concetto. Moneyball non significa non spendere, ma spendere meglio degli altri anche grazie all'uso della statistica e di algoritmi avanzati. Il Liverpool e il City sono tra i principali utilizzatori di tale metriche, hanno interi team di persone a lavorare al "Money Ball". Spendono tanto? Si, ma molto meno di altre squadre come PSG o United con risultati migliori.
> 
> La squadra che nasce dal MoneyBall? Il Brendford e il suo Patron, che è uno dei pionieri del MoneyBall nel calcio. Che con due lire sta davanti a Everton e altre squadre che spendono il doppio.
> 
> MoneyBall per me significa spendere bene. Ovvio che il Milan non può permettersi di spendere come il real, ma se spendi bene forse hai lapossibilità di competere



A me già da come si sono esposti,parlando di "_non intaccare la liquidità della squadra_",hanno dato una bruttissima impressione.

A me di spendere quanto il psg o il city neanche mi interessa,anzi,odio queste squadre perchè stanno rovinando il calcio e non vorrei mai ritrovarmi con una proprietà che sperpera soldi per le figurine.
Però non vorrei mai ritrovarmi neanche una proprietà che segue un ipotetico Renato Sanches per poi virare all'ultimo su Bingo Bongo perchè l'algoritmo ha rilevato una % in più in una determinata skill,una curva maggiore di ipotetica crescita ecc.ecc....


----------



## cuoredidrago (20 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> comunque oltre a Feste ci sono fonti americane che rilanciano la notizia?


No, e nemmeno italiane. Quindi aspetterei un attimo....


----------



## nybreath (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ecco, è questa la cosa grave: essere ormai convinti che non possiamo spendere come il Real, quando negli anni d'oro spendevao 3 volte il real. Se siamo convinti di questa cosa e cancelliamo il passato, il futuro non potrà che essere di miseria.



No, no pero questo é obiettivo non é opinione. Oggi non puoi e basta perche ci sta qualcosa che si chiama FPF. 

Il real ricava 3 volte piu di noi e puo spendere 3 volte piu di noi, e ora con gli ingaggi al 70% sara ancora piu dura fare acquisti di livello simile.

Oggi per spendere di piu si deve passare dall aumento di ricavi, non ci sono opinioni, e in Italia stiamo inguaiati rispetto a spagna e inghilterra.


----------



## GP7 (20 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma pensate a domenica


Questo thread ha raggiunto l'obiettivo: spostare parte della tensione per la partita sulla possibile cessione societaria. O avrà solamente sommato ulteriori tensioni?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Questo thread ha raggiunto l'obiettivo: spostare parte della tensione per la partita sulla possibile cessione societaria. O avrà solamente sommato ulteriori tensioni?


Per me una distrazione, pure piacevole. Non ne potevo più di logorarmi in attesa di domenica 

Cert, ne va comunque del nostro futuro ed è lecito preoccuparsi un po..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non ho competenze talmente evolute da dare pareri sulla "qualita" degli americani ma ho una stella polare che non ha mai fallito....IL MERCATO, I NUOVI ACQUISTI E IL RAFFORZAMENTO DELLA ROSA, I contratti da rinnovare, dipenderà tutto da quello e da li si capirà tutto(come sempre)



Concordo. Inutile fare processi preventivi. Vediamo prima di tutto se si chiude e poi giudichiamo i fatti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ecco, è questa la cosa grave: essere ormai convinti che non possiamo spendere come il Real, quando negli anni d'oro spendevao 3 volte il real. Se siamo convinti di questa cosa e cancelliamo il passato, il futuro non potrà che essere di miseria.


il Real Madrid fattura 800 milioni, noi 300 milioni. Il futuro si costruisce con obiettività, programmazione e competenze. Poi se uno vuole credere che possiamo spendere 450 milioni in stipendi come il real può crederlo.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> No, no pero questo é obiettivo non é opinione. Oggi non puoi e basta perche ci sta qualcosa che si chiama FPF.
> 
> Il real ricava 3 volte piu di noi e puo spendere 3 volte piu di noi, e ora con gli ingaggi al 70% sara ancora piu dura fare acquisti di livello simile.
> 
> Oggi per spendere di piu si deve passare dall aumento di ricavi, non ci sono opinioni, e in Italia stiamo inguaiati rispetto a spagna e inghilterra.


Bene. E allora si mettano di cozzo buono per vedere come aumentare i ricavi. Ai primi anni duemila Il real fatturava quanto se non meno del milan, come hanno fatto a triplicare i nostri ricavi? Elliot doveva fare lo stesso. Si loda la gestione di Elliot, ma a tagliare tutto senza aumentare i ricavi (o aumentarli di poco) era buono pure il mio fruttivendolo. Poi ti va di culo che ti ritrovi in un campionato mediocre che ti permette di (quasi) vincere lo scudetto pur avendo fatto un mercato disastroso e allora "W Elliott". Ma non è così, basta un po' di analisi per capirlo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Questo thread ha raggiunto l'obiettivo: spostare parte della tensione per la partita sulla possibile cessione societaria. O avrà solamente sommato ulteriori tensioni?



In qualche modo bisogna arrivare a domenica


----------



## chicagousait (20 Maggio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Questo thread ha raggiunto l'obiettivo: spostare parte della tensione per la partita sulla possibile cessione societaria. O avrà solamente sommato ulteriori tensioni?


Siamo arrivati a venerdi e solo oggi sono uscite notizie sulla nostra cessione, sono in ritardo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

Bloomberg dice che Investrcorp stà ancora trattando.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Bene. E allora si mettano di cozzo buono per vedere come aumentare i ricavi. Ai primi anni duemila Il real fatturava quanto se non meno del milan, come hanno fatto a triplicare i nostri ricavi? Elliot doveva fare lo stesso. Si loda la gestione di Elliot, ma a tagliare tutto senza aumentare i ricavi (o aumentarli di poco) era buono pure il mio fruttivendolo. Poi ti va di culo che ti ritrovi in un campionato mediocre che ti permette di (quasi) vincere lo scudetto pur avendo fatto un mercato disastroso e allora "W Elliott". Ma non è così, basta un po' di analisi per capirlo.


Aspetta un attimo...dal 2000 in avanti tutti hanno triplicato i ricavi, tranne le italiane....quindi non è il Real che ha fatto chissà che cosa ed Elliot deve copiarlo....Le italiane ormai sono rimaste indietro c'è poco da fare...il divario lo puoi colmare sono in diverso tempo e di sicuro in gran parte passa dalla costruzione dello stadio di proprietà.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Aspetta un attimo...dal 2000 in avanti tutti hanno triplicato i ricavi, tranne le italiane....quindi non è il Real che ha fatto chissà che cosa ed Elliot deve copiarlo....Le italiane ormai sono rimaste indietro c'è poco da fare...il divario lo puoi colmare sono in diverso tempo e di sicuro in gran parte passa dalla costruzione dello stadio di proprietà.


Dai, talune volte criticano a prescindere. Inutile anche rispondere.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Maggio 2022)

Capisco certe posizioni, anche per me Elliott avrebbe potuti e dovuto osare un pelo di più nelle varie sessioni di calciomercato, però leggere di periodi oscuri, ecc...fa abbastanza sorridere. Mi sembra che la gente a parole sia contenta della new way, ma nei fatti poi vogli l'old style alla Marotta o Juve, quindi colpi a effetto, non importa se sensati, parametri zero e commissioni a nastro, ecc...

I fatti sono che Elliott ci ha tirati fuori dall'oscurantismo e abbiamo pure margine di crescita nettamente superiori ai rivali per via del fatto che non abbiamo debiti in giro.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

Nel calcio funziona che puoi anche investire poco e arrivare in alto ma se quando sei arrivato in alto non dai entusiasmo poi la fame che avevi prima la perderai o si perderà col tempo, il calcio è un mondo strano, non compri un Milan per 1,3 mlrd e poi le tue spese o investimenti non seguono la linea dei risultati, non esiste solo la competenza, esiste anche l'entusiasmo per dei colpi importanti che la piazza richiede, ci sono i risultavi sportivi è vero, ma ci sono anche mlrd spesi da una proprietà che non conosciamo che vorrebbe avere un certo tipo di percorso senza mettere 1€?! continuando con la linea conservativa che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni?
Secondo me molti non hanno capito che dall'entusiasmo creato si deve costruire e si deve aumentare l'ambizione, perché se questi arrivano per fare mercati a 0 o spese sotto i 100 mln allora stessero a casa, non venissero per fare speculazione sullo stadio o sui risultati del campo (con aumento del fatturato), ma tutta la pressione può andare sul team di Maldini? rimani competitivo ma il tetto degli ingaggi rimane 4,5? cos'è uno scherzo? o sadismo?
Io finché non vedo non credo a nulla, ma se i rabbins hanno deciso così allora adesso cacciassero i soldi per dare ancora più valore al loro investimento dopo anni di 0 spese.
Bisogna essere cattivi nel calcio, hai 80 mila rossoneri garantiti allo stadio d'ora in poi, da qui si costruisce e si alza il livello, ma devi anche dare risorse in più per fare mercato, non possiamo fare solamente scouting, quello lo abbiamo già fatto, adesso servono i colpi per alzare il livello e rimanere stabili a certi livelli.
Io considero questi ultimi anni come gli anni in cui il nostro appetito era sempre a livelli altissimi, perché venivamo dal nulla, ma quando ti riempi la pancia è difficile rimanere sul pezzo o ritrovare motivazioni particolari per continuare a lavorare con poche risorse.
Io vorrei che da domenica ripartissimo per qualcosa di più grande. ergo ci vorranno grossi investimenti da subito, domani, non appena qualcuno avrà speculato sui guadagni della Champs, siamo ad un passo dall'avere una squadra imprendibile in Italia e dobbiamo sfruttare il momento che stiamo avendo, ma bisogna spendere, non c'è pezza, cacciate i soldi, MONEY.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


L'ultima cosa di cui avrei voluto sentire parlare prima di domenica era questa, giuro! Dovremmo pensare al campo, tutte queste vicende che possono destabilizzare l'ambiente andrebbero rimandate a dopo.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Elliot dovrebbe rimanere come socio di minoranza.


Già socio di minoranza per i propri interessi, per essere sicuro che gli venga pagato il debito anche a costo di vendere pezzi pregiati.
Sapevo che prima o poi questo ci avrebbe fatto pagare il conto di soldi immessi.. e che non si sarebbe accontentato di 2/300 milioni di plusvalenza, ed ora si capisce il perchè!


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Aspetta un attimo...dal 2000 in avanti tutti hanno triplicato i ricavi, tranne le italiane....quindi non è il Real che ha fatto chissà che cosa ed Elliot deve copiarlo....Le italiane ormai sono rimaste indietro c'è poco da fare...il divario lo puoi colmare sono in diverso tempo e di sicuro in gran parte passa dalla costruzione dello stadio di proprietà.


La juve ci è riuscita. Lo stadio? Elliot è qui da quattro anni, se non sono riusciti a smuovere la politica con tutta la penetrazione che hanno in Italia allora sono poco capaci.


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Aspetta un attimo...dal 2000 in avanti tutti hanno triplicato i ricavi, tranne le italiane....quindi non è il Real che ha fatto chissà che cosa ed Elliot deve copiarlo....Le italiane ormai sono rimaste indietro c'è poco da fare...il divario lo puoi colmare sono in diverso tempo e di sicuro in gran parte passa dalla costruzione dello stadio di proprietà.


Real Madrid e Manchester United fatturavano più del Milan anche nel 2000 perchè già all'epoca erano brand globali. Al massimo quelli che hanno triplicato il fatturato sono stati quelli del Barcellona. Purtroppo lo abbiamo sempre detto che paghiamo la gestione disinteressata e dissennata di Berlusconi e Galliani dal 2005 in poi ed è difficile colmare un gap di quasi 20 anni in un paio di stagioni.

Leggo tra l'altro che una volta il Milan "spendeva il triplo del Real". Mi piacerebbe sapere quando visto che il Real già nel 2001 spendeva 160 miliardi per Zidane mentre noi il massimo che abbiamo speso è stato 85 per Rui Costa. Ricoro anche i mercati in cui da noi arrivavano Comandini (dalla serie B), Roque Junior e Brnicic (garantisce Boban) mentre nella stessa estate il Real strappava Figo al Barcellona per 140 miliardi.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ok, allora Investcorp un fondo che gestisce attualmente 40,5 miliardi di dollari, e punta in breve ad arrivare a 100, sono gestiti da sprovveduti mentre redbird, un fondo di 3,5 miliardi hanno tutti geni della gestione....
> Certo ce ne vuole di fantasia per dire certe cose.
> Penso che sia ovvio che se Investcorp non ha esperienza nel campo sportivo (poi questo è falso), non abbia il buonsenso di affidarsi a degli esperti come ha fatto Elliott che di calcio non sapeva neppure che il pallone è sferico...
> Abbiamo una struttura societaria ben avviata con manager capaci e penso questo basti.
> ...



Io sono piuttiosto tranquillo: se il qualcuno che ci rileva è un'avventuriero che fa il passo più grande della sua gamba, il Milan lo sputerà come un moscerino finito in bocca per sbaglio, e ben alleggerito nel portafogli (chiedere al buon Li o a chi per lui).. Il grosso dela gestione che conta è sportiva e tecnica, finché ci muoviamo con giusti criteri in questi comparti, possiamo tenere botta e fare il nostro.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi spendono 1.3 mld e ripagano il debito cedendo in pratica tutti gli asset che abbiano valori? È un ossimoro clamoroso. Non ha senso.


Si? Allora spiegami in dettaglio come ripagherebbero i 600 milioni che avrebbero in debito con Elliott, e come pagherebbero le campagne acquisti (seppur parsimoniose e con la lor "bacchetta magica") e come pagherebbero il monte ingaggi...
Con le entrate da DAZN? Con la vendita delle magliette? Da dove vuoi che escano i soldi dal loro deretano???

Spiegamelo tu, perchè per me 2+2 fa sempre 4... 600 milioni anche magari divisi in 5 anni sono sempre un bel 120 milioni che ogni anno devi dare ad Elliot + tutte le altre spese, e parliamo del Milan nel campionato di serie A senza stadio con pochi diritti TV e con una squadra che chissà se vincerà ancora qualcosa (anche sono in Italia)...


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Prendiamoci sto scudo perché la prossima vittoria sarà tra 20 anni se passiamo in mano a sti morti di fame che si presentano vantandosi che con pochi spiccioli contano di vincere..

Che schifo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Lavatrice di nuova generazione, modello super ultimate ultra in arrivo


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La juve ci è riuscita. Lo stadio? Elliot è qui da quattro anni, se non sono riusciti a smuovere la politica con tutta la penetrazione che hanno in Italia allora sono poco capaci.


...a livello di penetrazione, a sensazione, penso che possa averne di più un UccelloRosso (RedBird)


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lavatrice di nuova generazione, modello super ultimate ultra in arrivo


Ancora LUI quindi….

a me stavolta pare forza su.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me già da come si sono esposti,parlando di "_non intaccare la liquidità della squadra_",hanno dato una bruttissima impressione.
> 
> A me di spendere quanto il psg o il city neanche mi interessa,anzi,odio queste squadre perchè stanno rovinando il calcio e non vorrei mai ritrovarmi con una proprietà che sperpera soldi per le figurine.
> Però non vorrei mai ritrovarmi neanche una proprietà che segue un ipotetico Renato Sanches per poi virare all'ultimo su Bingo Bongo perchè l'algoritmo ha rilevato una % in più in una determinata skill,una curva maggiore di ipotetica crescita ecc.ecc....


Vorrei infatti far ricordare a tutti che Elliott anche lui con tutte ste menate degli algoritmi dell'informatizzazione sulla pianificazione di un club voleva assolutamente il tecnico _Rangnick_ con il quale non avremmo avuto IBRA, vero artefice della rinascita, e neppure Kjaer e chissà quanti pipponi avrebbe portato in squadra, altrochè pianificazione intelligente.
Nel calcio occorrono solo tre fattori: soldi - capacità - esperienza
Per i soldi anche solo un minimo sindacale se compensi con gli altri due fattori cosa che al Milan è stata fatta (con gran culo per elliott) affidandosi a Maldini e Massara (e poi Moncada) ed inizialmente Boban. Infatti l'unica volta che Elliott ha messo bocca ha cacciato il croato, per me uno sbagli enorme, e solo perchè non voleva assolutamente il ragno in casa!

Questa è la seconda ragione per cui schifo questi americani che vorrebbero fare le nozze coi fichi secchi!
L'altra ragione l'ho ben spiegata prima, i debito con Elliott la nuova proprietà dovrà pagarli senza avere entrate... come faranno?
Io l'ho detto, sistema Pallotta!


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quando inizialmente si parlava di Redbird, tutti a ridere prendendosela con i giornalistih! Che scrivevano sotto dettatura di Marotta. Ora Rwdbird è la già la panacea?


Quando sono usciti tutti i problemi in capo a Investcorp, che infatti ha fatto scadere l'esclusiva, è più che normale cambiare opinione.
O vogliamo dire che 100 fonti diverse che dicono la stessa cosa sono fake news? Perchè l'ultima volta con i cinesi non è andata molto bene...


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Maggio 2022)

Il rischio che siano come Elliot è reale.
E non so che senso avrebbe il cambio nel caso, si mette solo a rischio nel cambio il management che è quello che ci ha tenuto a galla con gli investimenti ridotti immessi.

Comunque vedremo nel caso si concretizzasse come si comporteranno, giudicarli prima dell'arrivo se vogliamo è sbagliato.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2022)

Per una volta metto da parte il mio pessimismo(o realismo)e attendo di vedere come si muoveranno,mi rifiuto di credere che chi spende oltre 1 miliardo per prenderci poi si presenta con Brekalo e Bernardeschi a zero.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> L'ultima cosa di cui avrei voluto sentire parlare prima di domenica era questa, giuro! Dovremmo pensare al campo, tutte queste vicende che possono destabilizzare l'ambiente andrebbero rimandate a dopo.


La squadra è concentrata sul campo. Noi tifosi possiamo anche distrarci… Anzi, forse ci fa bene. 

Comunque, a un passo la firma di che? Preliminare? Closing? E la due diligence? E la fase della trattativa in esclusiva? E la raccolta dei soldi?
Sinceramente mi sembra strano che si sappia che si è a un passo dalla firma ma non si sappia nulla delle fasi che solitamente precedono la firma.
A ogni modo, io penso che in queste trattative viga la riservatezza più assoluta: per me, se esce uno spiffero è perché una delle parti vuole che esca, per un qualche motivo.

Detto questo, torno a osservare il volo degli uccelli in cielo nella speranza di scorgere qualche segno sulla partita di domenica…


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per una volta metto da parte il mio pessimismo(o realismo)e attendo di vedere come si muoveranno,mi rifiuto di credere che chi spende oltre 1 miliardo per prenderci poi si presenta con Brekalo e Bernardeschi a zero.



Invece per me son davvero possibilità concrete ahahaha. Per me il Berna ci arriva tutto, dritto filato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho capito, è che per tanti tifosi il calciomercato conta molto molto di piu dei risultati in campo.
> Quello che interessa è che arrivi una proprietà che prometta e faccia sognare i grandi "colpi" in estate, poi se in campo i colpi li prendiamo da un'altra parte non importa.
> 
> Io guardo ai fatti: adesso abbiamo una gestione che nonostante enormi tagli alle spese ha fatto rilanciare il Milan in tutti gli aspetti, commerciale finanziario e soprattutto sportivo.
> ...


Perfetto! Chapeau.
Piu campo, più conti, meno sogni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se c'è una cosa che ho capito, è che per tanti tifosi il calciomercato conta molto molto di piu dei risultati in campo.
> Quello che interessa è che arrivi una proprietà che prometta e faccia sognare i grandi "colpi" in estate, poi se in campo i colpi li prendiamo da un'altra parte non importa.
> 
> Io guardo ai fatti: adesso abbiamo una gestione che nonostante enormi tagli alle spese ha fatto rilanciare il Milan in tutti gli aspetti, commerciale finanziario e soprattutto sportivo.
> ...


Ti sbagli, non conta di più dei risultati (solo per gli interisti che adorano essere campioni sotto l'ombrellone).

Però il mercato resta una bella goduria! "Un apostrofo rosa tra le parole Campioni e d'Italia"


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Invece per me son davvero possibilità concrete ahahaha. Per me il Berna ci arriva tutto, dritto filato.


E allora andiamo a casa Milan con i bobcat.


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo preso i piccioni rossi.
Questi non so come Elliott che hanno i soldi ma non li spendono,questi qui i soldi proprio non li hanno


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Non hanno nemmeno una pagina su wikipedia.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*



Dopo i cinefake, gli sheikfake... Per poi passare all'ennesimo fondo/cordata ecc...
Speriamo stavolta ci vada meglio.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Pensate che di questo Jerry Calà non si conosce manco l’età precisa


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Elliott s'è venduto Casa Milan per ripianare i conti, questi che si venderanno? Milanello? E poi, chi si allena a milanello?

Meditate gente!


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Pare che Investcorp abbia ritirato l'offerta d'acquisto.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nel calcio funziona che puoi anche investire poco e arrivare in alto ma se quando sei arrivato in alto non dai entusiasmo poi la fame che avevi prima la perderai o si perderà col tempo, il calcio è un mondo strano, non compri un Milan per 1,3 mlrd e poi le tue spese o investimenti non seguono la linea dei risultati, non esiste solo la competenza, esiste anche l'entusiasmo per dei colpi importanti che la piazza richiede, ci sono i risultavi sportivi è vero, ma ci sono anche mlrd spesi da una proprietà che non conosciamo che vorrebbe avere un certo tipo di percorso senza mettere 1€?! continuando con la linea conservativa che abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni?
> Secondo me molti non hanno capito che dall'entusiasmo creato si deve costruire e si deve aumentare l'ambizione, perché se questi arrivano per fare mercati a 0 o spese sotto i 100 mln allora stessero a casa, non venissero per fare speculazione sullo stadio o sui risultati del campo (con aumento del fatturato), ma tutta la pressione può andare sul team di Maldini? rimani competitivo ma il tetto degli ingaggi rimane 4,5? cos'è uno scherzo? o sadismo?
> Io finché non vedo non credo a nulla, ma se i rabbins hanno deciso così allora adesso cacciassero i soldi per dare ancora più valore al loro investimento dopo anni di 0 spese.
> Bisogna essere cattivi nel calcio, hai 80 mila rossoneri garantiti allo stadio d'ora in poi, da qui si costruisce e si alza il livello, ma devi anche dare risorse in più per fare mercato, non possiamo fare solamente scouting, quello lo abbiamo già fatto, adesso servono i colpi per alzare il livello e rimanere stabili a certi livelli.
> ...


Il Milan ha bisogno di un piccolo Boost per tornare in alto, ma una volta che torna in alto si alimenta da solo con i ricavi. Basta vedere quanti siamo a tifare Milan, la passione che ci mettiamo, il Merkandising che galoppa anche solo per la lotta scudetto. Serve quel boost di lancio, poi il Milan è così grande che economicamente fatturerà tantissimo.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine finiamo con i Soprano.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Pare che Investcorp abbia ritirato l'offerta d'acquisto.


Se ha ritirato l'offerta settimana prossima siamo di Redbird con Elliot socio di minoranza. Non giudico, non vedo ne nero ne oro. Vedrò passo dopo passo cosa vorranno fare.

Intanto rinnovassero Leao e Bennacer, fatemi arrivare Botman, Sanchez, Ogiri poi vediamo dal primo luglio.

Ma soprattutto mi confermino Maldini, Massara, Moncada.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Pare che Investcorp abbia ritirato l'offerta d'acquisto.


Fonte?


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Un giornalista della Reuters su Twitter


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Parrebbe Reuters


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Pare che Investcorp abbia ritirato l'offerta d'acquisto.


finita


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La juve ci è riuscita. Lo stadio? Elliot è qui da quattro anni, se non sono riusciti a smuovere la politica con tutta la penetrazione che hanno in Italia allora sono poco capaci.


La Juve ci è riuscita come? Solo ed esclusivamente con lo stadio....e in più e' stata l'unica ad avere lo stadio creando così un vuoto in Italia che le ha permesso di vincere ed incassare sempre di più...poi è riuscita a far cosa? Mi risulta che tuttora fatturi poco più della metà del Real...sul resto non ti rispondo perchè è un'affermazione per partito preso basata su niente.


----------



## Giofa (20 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> *Per una volta metto da parte il mio pessimismo(o realismo)e attendo di vedere come si muoveranno*,mi rifiuto di credere che chi spende oltre 1 miliardo per prenderci poi si presenta con Brekalo e Bernardeschi a zero.



Questa è la vera notizia del giorno   (si scherza eh).
Non succede, ma se succede....e lunedì leggo tuoi complimenti a società, dirigenza e tecnico tiro fuori il cappotto perchè si prospetteranno abbondanti nevicate!


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2022)

Si scriveva che Investcorp avesse fatto marcia indietro dopo aver scoperto che Elliott voleva strozzinarli partecipando ai guadagni futuri dello stadio, e questo è indice di serietà.

Non Redbird che gli strozzini se li mette tranquillamente in casa.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Comunque questi sono proprietari del Tolosa,giocheranno in league 1 l'anno prossimo.
Saranno il nuovo Lille per noi.
Conoscete qualche loro talentino?


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per una volta metto da parte il mio pessimismo(o realismo)e attendo di vedere come si muoveranno,mi rifiuto di credere che chi spende oltre 1 miliardo per prenderci poi si presenta con Brekalo e Bernardeschi a zero.


Esatto, ci stanno prendendo per 1,3 miliardi di euro. Non siamo capitati a loro come pegno. Non smiliarderanno, ma non l'avrebbero fatto nemmeno Investcorp. A me basta che al primo luglio ci siano: Ogiri, Botman, Sanchez come scritto dai media tutti anche esteri. Poi dal primo luglio vedremo cosa faranno. Abbiamo una squadra di base buona, bisogna puntellarla (attaccante, esterno destro e trequartista se useremo ancora tale ruolo).


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza*


Stiamo per vincere un campionato senza aver fatto mercato...serve aggiungere altro? Si é già capita la piega che prenderà questa storia...questi credono di rimanere ai vertici con 3 euro l'anno


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ok, allora Investcorp un fondo che gestisce attualmente 40,5 miliardi di dollari, e punta in breve ad arrivare a 100, sono gestiti da sprovveduti mentre redbird, un fondo di 3,5 miliardi hanno tutti geni della gestione....
> Certo ce ne vuole di fantasia per dire certe cose.
> Penso che sia ovvio che se Investcorp non ha esperienza nel campo sportivo (poi questo è falso), non abbia il buonsenso di affidarsi a degli esperti come ha fatto Elliott che di calcio non sapeva neppure che il pallone è sferico...
> Abbiamo una struttura societaria ben avviata con manager capaci e penso questo basti.
> ...


A livello di linea e gestione sportiva che arrivi Investcorp o Redbird è assolutamente indifferente. Seguiranno entrambi la linea Elliot con qualche spese in più. Quello che cambi, da quello che si dice, è la struttura finanziaria dell'operazione. Investcorp scarica i debiti sul Milan Redbird li tiene sul suo groppone.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La Juve ci è riuscita come? Solo ed esclusivamente con lo stadio....e in più e' stata l'unica ad avere lo stadio creando così un vuoto in Italia che le ha permesso di vincere ed incassare sempre di più...poi è riuscita a far cosa? Mi risulta che tuttora fatturi poco più della metà del Real...sul resto non ti rispondo perchè è un'affermazione per partito preso basata su niente.


Appunto. Elliot non è stata capace, in quattro anni, di fare avviare la cosa. pur con tutti i suoi agganci politici. Un fallimento.


----------

